# Fisherman's Post Podcast on Power Casting



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

May be of interest to you guys.






Tommy


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Very nice presentation.

Don


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Tommy is the man! He has alot of great videos of him casting and explaining on his youtube channel.


----------



## Pavel (Jul 17, 2021)

Tommy; is your Power Casting video available in other formats than DVD? I've not had a DVD player in the house for about six years now.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Pavel said:


> Tommy; is your Power Casting video available in other formats than DVD? I've not had a DVD player in the house for about six years now.


An instant download or online access (with security against bootlegging) would be a great idea, unless he has a bunch of DVDs he wants to get off his hands first. If there was an international payment gateway and subtitled versions (Italian, Spanish, etc.) he’d probably make a killing! I know this podcast has gotten a lot of international attention.


----------

